# Cleaning Electric Separators, my experience and advice wanted



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I finally purchased a separator and I hate it!!!
My DH does not like drinking thicker milk so this was the impetus but I have big issues with the cleaning. After running milk through, I run clear water then water with dairy soap, and then take everything apart and clean in the sink...Because of the design and how a cream separator works, the water and the dairy soap do not clean the cream areas. In a manual separator, I think everything comes apart, but in the electric the "disks" are enclosed in a solid piece.So the issue is this... I can't see in to make sure it's clean and I don't think running liquid through the machine actually cleans this part. Soaking it just doesn't feel like I'm doing a good enough job. Anyone else using an electric separator?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Terry I don't have a separator but have found with trying to get cream out of anything that it is greasy thus rinsing with cold water first then use liquid dishwashing soap and hot water and then a good rinse with vinegar and hot water. Vinegar is a good disenfectant too besides rinsing good.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

My (Novo electric) separator cone has a two pronged tool that is used to remove the "bowl nut" at the top. Then the cones can be individually cleaned. They must be as the cream sticks and would not simply rinse out. Are you sure you haven't missed that? At first I didn't know that I was supposed to disassemble the entire cone. There are LOTS of disks in there!

Look at this...especially pages 2 and 3
http://hambydairysupply.com/manuals/creamsep.pdf


----------

